# Still Waiting for Social Welfare



## dariuscork (15 Jun 2009)

I signed on for social welfare 5 weeks ago annd still have recieved nothing is this normal as I am short of money and will I get all those weeks in one payment?


----------



## Caveat (15 Jun 2009)

From what I hear and depending on where you live the wait is not unusual these days.  Providing you qualify, yes, your payments will be backdated and in a lump sum.


----------



## gipimann (15 Jun 2009)

If you have no means, and there is no other income in the household (e.g. spouse or partner working full time), you may be eligible for Supplementary Welfare Allowance while waiting for your SW claim to come through.

Contact the Community Welfare Officer at your local health centre for more information.  You could also have a look at the "SWA-Will I qualify" post at the top of this forum for more information.


----------



## Pisces (19 Jun 2009)

Hi,

It took 8 weeks for me to get my claim processed in Dublin and I wasn't even claiming dependants (which may add some complexity).

Make sure you have your plastic swipe SW card (or yellow interim card) as they might not give you money without it and you don't want to have to wait longer than necessary.

I hope it sorts itself out soon.
Pisces


----------

